# Sonic Diplomat Rally Point Red Knights Children's Hospital



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Red Knight'/Children's Hospital @ Rally Point
Had a great time... love the outdoor gigs 
Such a great cause.

Rosie
YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Whole Lotta Rosie - Rally Point

Cumbersome
YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Cumbersome - Rally Point

Various Photos














































My youngest daughter Lexus and our singer Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like fun and congrats on helping out a great cause. Which one are you? Playing the blue PRS?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

yes thats me I play the blue PRS.
Thanks it was a great evening... Rodeo Royalty was there... starts ambulance cicled over and due to som wind put off landing however they did several arial photos... the Calgary Police showed up and arrested ( for fun ) the Rodeo girls... that was cool... LOL


----------

